# Android Streaming tomorrow??



## mrsean

Did Margret or anybody say anything about android streaming not being available by tomorrow? It's been awfully quite around here with the anticipation of a highly sought after capability supposedly to be released any day now.


----------



## Dan203

As far as we know everything is still on track. Some are even hoping it will go live at midnight.


----------



## tomhorsley

Dan203 said:


> As far as we know everything is still on track. Some are even hoping it will go live at midnight.


For more likely to be one minute before midnight on the 30th (in the International Dateline West time zone .


----------



## waynomo

Dan203 said:


> As far as we know everything is still on track. Some are even hoping it will go live at midnight.


EST or PDT?


----------



## mrsean

Dan203 said:


> As far as we know everything is still on track. Some are even hoping it will go live at midnight.


IDK. Usually Margret pops up and give us a heads up in advance of any new feature/update arriving. Also, Dave Zatz usually has an article up beforehand too. Their silence seems like tomorrow will be a no-go. I'd love to be wrong about this.


----------



## davezatz

mrsean said:


> IDK. Usually Margret pops up and give us a heads up in advance of any new feature/update arriving. Also, Dave Zatz usually has an article up beforehand too. Their silence seems like tomorrow will be a no-go. I'd love to be wrong about this.


Don't draw any conclusions based on my silence. The last NDA and pre-brief I agreed to was the Stream like 2+ years ago. I feel like we're pretty darn close tho...


----------



## AdamNJ

Start the countdown clock


----------



## AdamNJ

Here's me reading into nothing...
I have a kindle fire and there were two versions of the TiVo app, one for small screens and one for larger/kindle fire. I have both installed on my kindle fire HDX. I just searched the Amazon app store and I only see one available.

Rumor: maybe they disabled one temporarily while it's updated to the new version.


----------



## caughey

So, I downloaded the TiVo app updated 9/29 from google play, and I can stream a recorded program to my HTC One. Is that new?


----------



## Dan203

Yep that's new. Went live about an hour ago.


----------



## Jumpin_Joe

I woke up this morning to find an update for my Android N7 tablet. It asked me to update (really delete) the exiting TiVo app - which was deprecated.

I uninstalled it and installed the other TiVo app (version 2.0) and, yes, in house streaming works (did not set up out of house streaming).

Finally!

Now about being able to download shows for offline viewing...


----------



## waynomo

It lives!


----------



## crxssi

Yeah, well, I did the update and it said I have to set up streaming and asked if I wanted to set it up (for my Roamio Pro). I said yes, and it responds with "Not able to set up TiVo Stream, Please try again". The end


----------



## Nyce_1

crxssi said:


> Yeah, well, I did the update and it said I have to set up streaming and asked if I wanted to set it up (for my Roamio Pro). I said yes, and it responds with "Not able to set up TiVo Stream, Please try again". The end


Is your Tivo on the latest firmware? That's also required in order to stream to Android devices.

I got the updated app this morning and I'm loving my stream as I work.


----------



## tomhorsley

Well, I got all the way through the setup, then encountered what I just knew would happen: Can't stream to a rooted phone . So now I have to go to the trouble to find one of the apps that can hide root temporarily - putting these checks in is so futile...

Meanwhile, I have determined that streaming seems to work great on my old Nexus 7 which is totally stock (having been factory reset when I got my new one), so maybe I'll just make the old Nexus 7 my dedicated streaming device and not try to fight with root detection .


----------



## juvi77

Just downloaded and set up out of home streaming with no issues. 

Hit a big brick wall though when I went to actually try streaming on my rooted Galaxy 4. Got a message saying "Unauthorized Modification Detected" It then has a message saying streaming is not allowed on phones with unauthorized modifications. 

I can't see myself giving up root access to be able to stream. Hopefully someone will find a workaround.


----------



## crxssi

Nyce_1 said:


> Is your Tivo on the latest firmware? That's also required in order to stream to Android devices.
> 
> I got the updated app this morning and I'm loving my stream as I work.


Latest should be 20.4.4a-USA-6-840 which is what I have.
App otherwise works fine, I can see program info.
Nexus 10, 4.4
I use pyTivo with no problem.
They are on the same network with no filtering.

When I go to settings-> system information It says "checking for streaming devices" for a very long time, until the tablet goes to sleep. Then I wake the tablet and the message is gone and nothing has changed. When I try to click on the icon of the remote or pause, it says "Away from Home Network- When you are away from your home network, some options are not available. To access all options, connect to the same WiFi network as your TiVo DVR". Which it is. When I say "connect" again, then it connected and settings worked and finished. Not very friendly.

Not sure I understand what happened, but I am streaming!!!!!!


----------



## crxssi

tomhorsley said:


> Well, I got all the way through the setup, then encountered what I just knew would happen: Can't stream to a rooted phone . So now I have to go to the trouble to find one of the apps that can hide root temporarily - putting these checks in is so futile...


Let us know if the root cloaking works and what you used.


----------



## bradleys

They this - if I remember correctly the IOS guys had to request to have TiVo added to the cloaking list, but it may not be necessary on android.

http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-hide-root-access-from-apps-that-detect-root-on-android/


----------



## JohnS-MI

So, I have a Roamio Basic with latest software, and latest Tivo app on a table. Everything works as it used to. I think to stream I would have to buy a Tivo Stream and hardwire both it and the Roamio to my router. Is that correct?

No way the Wife Acceptance Factor passes go on dropping two Cat-5 into family room (oe even one).


----------



## tomhorsley

Actually, I notice another potential problem: Apparently I have to login every time I want to use the app. It is bad enough that it takes forever to locate the TiVo, now I'm at the mercy of tivo.com (we all know how speedy tivo.com often gets . I can't imagine any reason for this login crap - the TiVo I'm talking to is already registered with a unique ID, maybe for out of home streaming I'd need it, but not for in home.

The only other thing I notice is that there is a handy 30 sec skip button, but it would be nice if there were a matching 8 second reverse button for when you overshoot .


----------



## tatergator1

crxssi said:


> Latest should be 20.4.4a-USA-6-840 which is what I have.
> App otherwise works fine, I can see program info.
> Nexus 10, 4.4
> I use pyTivo with no problem.
> They are on the same network with no filtering.
> 
> When I go to settings-> system information It says "checking for streaming devices" for a very long time, until the tablet goes to sleep. Then I wake the tablet and the message is gone and nothing has changed. When I try to click on the icon of the remote or pause, it says "Away from Home Network- When you are away from your home network, some options are not available. To access all options, connect to the same WiFi network as your TiVo DVR". Which it is. When I say "connect" again, then it connected and settings worked and finished. Not very friendly.
> 
> Not sure I understand what happened, but I am streaming!!!!!!


Did you try logging out of the Tivo app and then logging back in? I seem to remember the same weirdness with iOS a few months ago.


----------



## bradleys

JohnS-MI said:


> So, I have a Roamio Basic with latest software, and latest Tivo app on a table. Everything works as it used to. I think to stream I would have to buy a Tivo Stream and hardwire both it and the Roamio to my router. Is that correct?
> 
> No way the Wife Acceptance Factor passes go on dropping two Cat-5 into family room (oe even one).


The tivo stream doesn't have to be anywhere near the tivo. Connect it directly to your router or anywhere you have an extra Ethernet drop.


----------



## tomhorsley

bradleys said:


> They this - if I remember correctly the IOS guys had to request to have TiVo added to the cloaking list, but it may not be necessary on android.
> 
> http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-hide-root-access-from-apps-that-detect-root-on-android/


Well, root cloak didn't work for me. Even going into SuperSU and disabling root didn't work. I'm now wondering if it is even looking for root, or just looking for an unlocked device. I guess I'll stick with my old factory stock Nexus 7 as my dedicated streaming device.


----------



## Megamind

tomhorsley said:


> Actually, I notice another potential problem: Apparently I have to login every time I want to use the app. It is bad enough that it takes forever to locate the TiVo, now I'm at the mercy of tivo.com (we all know how speedy tivo.com often gets . I can't imagine any reason for this login crap - the TiVo I'm talking to is already registered with a unique ID, maybe for out of home streaming I'd need it, but not for in home.
> 
> The only other thing I notice is that there is a handy 30 sec skip button, but it would be nice if there were a matching 8 second reverse button for when you overshoot .


My app logins in automatically for me every time and seems to find the TiVo reasonably quickly. At least I don't have to enter my username and password manually each time. But yes, if the app is connecting to TiVo.com for every login I could see a potential issue given how blazingly fast that site is. 

The 8 second reverse button is on the bottom left of the screen.


----------



## lickwid

tomhorsley said:


> Well, root cloak didn't work for me. Even going into SuperSU and disabling root didn't work. I'm now wondering if it is even looking for root, or just looking for an unlocked device. I guess I'll stick with my old factory stock Nexus 7 as my dedicated streaming device.


I'm also rooted on a Samsung GS5. I'll wait a few days and hopefully someone can figure it out. If it can be figured out on iOS, I can't imagine it not being figured out pretty quickly on Android. For now, I'll just continue streaming to my iPad Air.


----------



## Nyce_1

for all the rooted Android users, try the app "Triangle Away". It resets the flash counter to 0. It's worked for me in the past several times.


----------



## lickwid

I've never been able to reset my Streaming Device count, and now I can't even access the Stream System Information. What's the easiest way to reset this? I'm currently at 11 of 12. I probably have it setup on some of my older iOS devices I no longer have, or on friend's devices.


----------



## juvi77

tomhorsley said:


> Well, root cloak didn't work for me. Even going into SuperSU and disabling root didn't work. I'm now wondering if it is even looking for root, or just looking for an unlocked device. I guess I'll stick with my old factory stock Nexus 7 as my dedicated streaming device.


No luck for me either with Root Cloak of my Galaxy 4. Guess I'll try out the Android app on my Wife's stock Galaxy 4 when I get home. Pretty sure us rooted users will have a workaround soon enough.


----------



## patrickthickey

Works nicely on my Nexus 5. Not rooted.

I just tested this from work, and it connected immediately. So out of home streaming works as well.

FYI - I have a dedicated firewall, and had to make no changes. This pleases me as rumours persisted about the need to open up UPnP. I did not and specifically have those ports closed.

Well done.

Thank you TiVo engineers.


----------



## rhroyse

Root Cloak didn't work for me either. I think there was one other tool for masking Rooted devices. I will see if I can run it down.


----------



## s10023

as someone who has not rooted their device, i can report that it works great for me!


----------



## jrtroo

Up in Idaho on a business trip, a great addition working fine on my ATT phone.


----------



## Bytez

Does traffic go through a proxy?


----------



## buckyswider

Hmm, not looking good on my Galaxy S5. I get 2 or 3 seconds and then it stops to re-buffer. Currently on Wifi on the same network as my R+. Let me reboot my phone to see what happens....

And is this only for recorded content- no live TV? So I can't sell my brand new Slingbox 500 just yet???


----------



## bradleys

buckyswider said:


> Hmm, not looking good on my Galaxy S5. I get 2 or 3 seconds and then it stops to re-buffer. Currently on Wifi on the same network as my R+. Let me reboot my phone to see what happens....
> 
> And is this only for recorded content- no live TV? So I can't sell my brand new Slingbox 500 just yet???


You can watch live tv - sort of.

a macro starts a recording and you can watch immediately. It has always been one,of my biggest complaints.


----------



## Nyce_1

buckyswider said:


> Hmm, not looking good on my Galaxy S5. I get 2 or 3 seconds and then it stops to re-buffer. Currently on Wifi on the same network as my R+. Let me reboot my phone to see what happens....
> 
> And is this only for recorded content- no live TV? So I can't sell my brand new Slingbox 500 just yet???


Well, sorta kinda. If you want to watch live tv, it'll start a recording on your box, then stream it. When done watching, it'll ask you if you'd like to delete the recording.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

crxssi said:


> Yeah, well, I did the update and it said I have to set up streaming and asked if I wanted to set it up (for my Roamio Pro). I said yes, and it responds with "Not able to set up TiVo Stream, Please try again". The end


anyone else have this and find out what the problem is? On other things the app tells you there is some issue - in my case it just does what crxssi has as well which is an endless 'try again' loop 

Roamio plus and Insignia tablet on Kit kat 4.4


----------



## chrispitude

Stock Galaxy S4 here. Streaming stutters and pauses on the phone despite a strong phone wireless connection to my home router (20ft away). The Roamio is connected to my home hardwired gigabit network. Not sure what's going on.

Edit: sounds kinda like what buckyswider is experiencing above.


----------



## bcronin

chrispitude said:


> Stock Galaxy S4 here. Streaming stutters and pauses on the phone despite a strong phone wireless connection to my home router (20ft away). The Roamio is connected to my home hardwired gigabit network. Not sure what's going on.
> 
> Edit: sounds kinda like what buckyswider is experiencing above.


2014 MotoX Pure edition. TiVo's are on a wired network (well, 500 megabit Ethernet over Powerline) and also seeing pausing and stuttering. Tried watching the same recording on an iPad and it was smooth as silk. Perhaps the Android app isn't buffering as much content before starting playback.
--
bc

Update: D'oh, nevermind, when I was testing my phone was on 2.4Ghz wifi and I was actively using a BlueTooth headset paired to my PC in close proximity to the phone. I think there was some interference going on. I re-tested without the bluetooth activity and also on both 5Ghz wifi and cellular data and it was alot better.


----------



## markp99

Xposed + RootCloak v1.4 - not working


----------



## Bytez

Don't TiVo do rigorous testing before rolling out an update?


----------



## Anchorman

buckyswider said:


> Hmm, not looking good on my Galaxy S5. I get 2 or 3 seconds and then it stops to re-buffer. Currently on Wifi on the same network as my R+. Let me reboot my phone to see what happens....
> 
> And is this only for recorded content- no live TV? So I can't sell my brand new Slingbox 500 just yet???


Got a Chromecast Dongle along with your Slingbox? This looks interesting...
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/slingbox-integrates-support-for-chromecast/


----------



## buckyswider

Aha, cool. I do and was frustrated about it not working. So I also added a Roku stick. (spent a month at a shore house with no Phillies games!!). It works pretty well with Roku- it's nice to have another option though.

So what I'm really waiting for is Chromecast and/or Roku support for the TiVo app (and live TV to work reasonably well) then I can ditch the Slingbox.


----------



## bradleys

Anchorman said:


> Got a Chromecast Dongle along with your Slingbox? This looks interesting...
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/slingbox-integrates-support-for-chromecast/


Sounds like an interesting pairing


----------



## Megamind

Working well so far with my stock Galaxy S4 and Roamio Pro both on my home network and OOH using the wi-fi network at the gym, which I've always considered slow and unreliable. Only a couple of very minor stutters at the gym. 

I'm actually decently impressed, and happy to hear from Margret that downloading will be added in the future, but of course ... I wouldn't place any bets on *when* that might happen.


----------



## Anchorman

The good news: Streaming is working great on my Galaxy S5. I watched a show for about 15 minutes and not a single pause or stutter. Very cool.

The bad news: Loaded the app on my wife's Galaxy S3 and it pauses about every 5 seconds for several seconds. Rebooted the S3 and made sure that the S5 wasn't streaming (although it should support up to four streaming devices in-home) but the S3 apparently just can't handle the stream.

Anyone have it working on an S3?


----------



## lickwid

Anchorman said:


> The good news: Streaming is working great on my Galaxy S5. I watched a show for about 15 minutes and not a single pause or stutter. Very cool.
> 
> The bad news: Loaded the app on my wife's Galaxy S3 and it pauses about every 5 seconds for several seconds. Rebooted the S3 and made sure that the S5 wasn't streaming (although it should support up to four streaming devices in-home) but the S3 apparently just can't handle the stream.
> 
> Anyone have it working on an S3?


My friend said his Samsung Galaxy S3 (VZW) works great for streaming. I can only vouch for what he's told me. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## waynomo

Anchorman said:


> Anyone have it working on an S3?


Worked fine on my wife's S3 this AM. 
Do you have a lot of stuff /apps loaded on your S3? My wife's phone gas very little.


----------



## Anchorman

lickwid said:


> My friend said his Samsung Galaxy S3 (VZW) works great for streaming. I can only vouch for what he's told me. Hopefully others will chime in.





waynomo said:


> Worked fine on my wife's S3 this AM.
> Do you have a lot of stuff /apps loaded on your S3? My wife's phone gas very little.


Thanks for the replies. Her phone probably has an average number of apps installed. When I first installed the Tivo app, I noticed that her S3 had Power Saving Mode enabled. She doesn't know how or when it got turned on. So I turned it off and rebooted the phone. That was before I had tried streaming. After I had all those problems with pauses during streaming, I set the phone down and figured I would look at it later. It's been sitting there for a couple of hours maybe? I just picked it up and tried streaming again and it's working great. No pauses in over 15 minutes of streaming. So, being curious, I turned on Power Saving Mode (phone message verified it was enabled) and streaming is still fine. So, I fired up streaming on my S5 and am streaming the same show as the S3. Been that way for over 10 minutes and no pauses on either phone.


----------



## astrohip

Works fine on both my S3 and Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014). Tested at home (wifi), and on the road (Verizon 4G LTE).

No stutters, no probs. The only thing remotely close to an issue is the CC (captions) button. On the Note, it required several taps (and pokes and whacks) before it would toggle. On the S3, smooth as silk.



Bytez said:


> Don't TiVo do rigorous testing before rolling out an update?


Do you have a specific concern, or just voicing a general whine?


----------



## tomhorsley

Wow! Some major stock holder must own an LG-G3. There is already a new update that says it adds support for "4k" devices like the LG-G3 (not that it is actually 4k, or even close, but it is pretty high resolution).


----------



## Bytez

astrohip said:


> Works fine on both my S3 and Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014). Tested at home (wifi), and on the road (Verizon 4G LTE).
> 
> No stutters, no probs. The only thing remotely close to an issue is the CC (captions) button. On the Note, it required several taps (and pokes and whacks) before it would toggle. On the S3, smooth as silk.
> 
> Do you have a specific concern, or just voicing a general whine?


General whine. I'm waiting for a method to allow it on rooted phones.


----------



## Anchorman

Here's another question. If streaming was enabled on my Roamio using an iPad and then I setup streaming on my Android phone, or vice versa, can the original device still stream also? My wife it thinking about getting an iPad, and I am pure Android. Will this cause "issues"?


----------



## takeagabu

I love that I can send the app to my chromecast using screen mirroring!

If you have the right phone or tablet, you can get a chromecast instead of a mini.


----------



## jrtroo

Anchorman said:


> Here's another question. If streaming was enabled on my Roamio using an iPad and then I setup streaming on my Android phone, or vice versa, can the original device still stream also? My wife it thinking about getting an iPad, and I am pure Android. Will this cause "issues"?


The stream can support multiple devices at the same time, yes.


----------



## crxssi

crxssi said:


> Not sure I understand what happened, but I am streaming!!!!!!


Here is an update, now that I am home from work, I just watched two half hour programs on the Nexus 10. Streaming works fine. Now, when I am in the next room using WiFi G, it seems to lower the refresh rate, so it is a bit jittery. Still sharp looking. It is pretty responsive on the local network and the skipping 30 sec works fine and I can press it several times and it remembers. Even more amazing, after watching 1 hour of video, it barely used 2% of my battery!

The rest of the TiVo App interface is still sluggish and buggy, however (and being on a fast and Nexus device, this is sad). For some reason, the first folder in "my shows" always starts opened and I can't close it, which is very annoying. In fact, it seems impossible to close any open folder, you must select a different folder to open. Trying to stop a recording fails half the time, kicks me back to the main menu sometimes, and works other times. Deleting a program is slow and kicks me out of the folder EVERY TIME, which is very frustrating. Often it will sit there spinning trying to load program info for no apparent reason (I am sitting 1 foot from the wifi router on a 40Mb/s connection) and I am stuck waiting.

I never use TiVo's app, since it is so frustrating, but I also had no good reason to either. The streaming functionality is something I will definitely use, and probably very often. I was hoping the app would have been better by now, but at least it now lets me do something I really want, so it has a lot of value.

Have not tested out of home or any other device yet.


----------



## Aflat

ZeoTiVo said:


> anyone else have this and find out what the problem is? On other things the app tells you there is some issue - in my case it just does what crxssi has as well which is an endless 'try again' loop
> 
> Roamio plus and Insignia tablet on Kit kat 4.4


I had this when I was trying to do the setup over 4g. Came home, set it up over wifi, which succeeded. Then I was able to go to 4g, and it tried, but I have a rooted phone, so it wouldn't stream, but it did get past setup. So try running setup over wifi first, just a guess.


----------



## Anchorman

jrtroo said:


> The stream can support multiple devices at the same time, yes.


Yes, I know that because I tested it on two Android phones simultaneously. I understand that it supports four devices at the same time (on the local network) but only one out-of-home.

But does it support multiple platforms ie: Android and iOS at the same time?


----------



## danthefan

I'm very happy to see Android streaming, but am still waiting for the ability to download recorded shows to my Android devices. Is that coming soon?


----------



## ncfoster

I understand that some people are experiencing problems with rooted devices, but I think what I am seeing is slightly different. I have a Moto X, and the update worked without a hitch (for a brief test on Wifi, nothing extensive).

My tablet is a first-gen Nexus 7 with a SlimKat ROM installed on it, so non-standard, but still a Nexus 7. The Play Store reports that the app is incompatible with this device, so I cannot install it, only the "(Obsolete)" version.

I fully expect that I would have problems anyhow, since my device is not stock, but I am curious as to why I cannot even get the app to install. Any thoughts?


----------



## caughey

The app is working fine on my phone over wi-fi at home and 4G roaming. The app for the kindle fire HD hasn't been updated (yet?), so I installed the apk from the phone app. It installed, and works better than the original, but fails when it tries to stream, saying either the tablet SW or HW can't handle streaming. I guess I'll have to wait for the updated kindle app.

The big question is, which will I get first: the app to stream Amazon video to my TiVo Roamio or the app to stream TiVo video to my Amazon kindle?

Edit: Marget indicates via twitter that the Amazon app will be updated "in a few days."



danthefan said:


> I'm very happy to see Android streaming, but am still waiting for the ability to download recorded shows to my Android devices. Is that coming soon?


Based on TiVo's website, I wouldn't predict "soon."
http://www.tivo.com/discover/service#watch-anywhere-container

Edit: From @TiVoMargret "@davezatz We will be adding download functionality to Android." No time frame though.


----------



## lgnad

tomhorsley said:


> The only other thing I notice is that there is a handy 30 sec skip button, but it would be nice if there were a matching 8 second reverse button for when you overshoot .


There is... on the bottom left, the swirly counterclockwise arrow button, just like on the remote.

And like the I-device app, you can swipe either forward or back too... but it makes the UI come up on the Android app, unlike the Apple one, which just slickly hops forward and back, without the UI taking up space.

----
In other news for no reason in particular I just streamed in-home on WiFi to my Android phone and Ipad the same show at the same time. lol


----------



## merleau79

Has anyone found that most shows have the popup window stating "Streaming Not Permitted: Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network." This comes up on most of most shows. I don't understand the point of setting up 'Out-of-home streaming if you are basically limited to what you can watch. All of my HBO channels are blocked. It seems like only the local channels are available to watch. These seems highly limited. Is there a work around or a way to tell which shows are prohibited so we don't have to check each one? Thanks.


----------



## AdamNJ

caughey said:


> The app for the kindle fire HD hasn't been updated (yet?), so I installed the apk from the phone app.


I have a kindle fire hdx and will have to wait as well. I would like to try sideloading the apk but cannot find the 2.0 version available.


----------



## takeagabu

merleau79 said:


> Has anyone found that most shows have the popup window stating "Streaming Not Permitted: Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network." This comes up on most of most shows. I don't understand the point of setting up 'Out-of-home streaming if you are basically limited to what you can watch. All of my HBO channels are blocked. It seems like only the local channels are available to watch. These seems highly limited. Is there a work around or a way to tell which shows are prohibited so we don't have to check each one? Thanks.


That's the nature of copyright protection. Certain channels will be blocked by different providers. For me on FIOS, it's HBO and Cinemax. The only thing you can do with those channels is watch live tv.


----------



## humbb

ncfoster said:


> I understand that some people are experiencing problems with rooted devices, but I think what I am seeing is slightly different. I have a Moto X, and the update worked without a hitch (for a brief test on Wifi, nothing extensive).
> 
> My tablet is a first-gen Nexus 7 with a SlimKat ROM installed on it, so non-standard, but still a Nexus 7. The Play Store reports that the app is incompatible with this device, so I cannot install it, only the "(Obsolete)" version.
> 
> I fully expect that I would have problems anyhow, since my device is not stock, but I am curious as to why I cannot even get the app to install. Any thoughts?


I'm having a similar problem with my 1st-gen Galaxy Tab 8.9. It's running 4.0.4 Android, but the minimum required is 4.1 so I think that may be the reason the Play Store won't make Tivo 2.0 app available to me. Kinda sucks cause I've now lost the old app so I can't even schedule recordings remotely on my tablet. Fortunately I can still do it on my Kit Kat phone.

Is it possible that the Play Store can't recognize that your ROM is Kit Kat based and rejecting your Nexus outright?


----------



## tomhorsley

lgnad said:


> There is... on the bottom left, the swirly counterclockwise arrow button, just like on the remote.


Ah, I love meaningless icons . (I never used the TiVo remote - went right to my Harmony, so I never learned what any of the meaningless icons on the remote meant).


----------



## falc122727

Love the app! It was quick and easy to set-up. I've used it on home Wifi, other Wifi, and 4g, and it works flawlessly. I was watching a live hockey game last night in an Airport on 4G 2 bars on my S4, and it was super smooth and clear, and I had no problems following the puck.


----------



## buckyswider

Hmmm, works flawlessly with an INCREDIBLE picture on my Galaxy Tab 2 10". Home Wifi only tested so far.

Still no luck with my Galaxy S5. On home Wifi it stops every 2 seconds to buffer. On 4G it can't detect streaming devices and attempts to do the setup again and fails. And yes, when I did the setup over wifi, I checked the box for away-from-home streaming or whatever it's called. I know with Sling you need to open up a couple ports and even hardcode a protocol in certain instances- I wonder if a similar thing will end up being needed here....


----------



## tatergator1

merleau79 said:


> Has anyone found that most shows have the popup window stating "Streaming Not Permitted: Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network." This comes up on most of most shows. I don't understand the point of setting up 'Out-of-home streaming if you are basically limited to what you can watch. All of my HBO channels are blocked. It seems like only the local channels are available to watch. These seems highly limited. Is there a work around or a way to tell which shows are prohibited so we don't have to check each one? Thanks.


I'm guessing your cable provider is Time Warner. As already mentioned, it is what it is. Out-of-home streaming is severely limited for users with cable companies that set the CCI-byte (copy-protection mechanism) to "Copy Once" on everything but the locals. Time Warner is the biggest offender.


----------



## AdamNJ

The Kindle Fire app is now available, but it has new permissions so you need to do it manually.

I have it installed and went through the steps to setup streaming. But I can't get streaming to work. I pick an existing recording or try live TV, it gets to the screen where the streaming should start, then it appears the app crashes. It then jumps back to the sign in screen, auto signs in with my saved tivo.com account, then goes to the info page of what I am watching on tv currently.

Anyone getting streaming to work on kindle???


----------



## mcharkowski

Crashes on a Kindle Fire HDX, which is pretty new. Plus it can't even control a Mini. For all the time they spent getting the Android client out the door, it's amazing that it sucks this bad.


----------



## Nyce_1

People always want to complain. At least they finally have it available for use. I'm sure there will be upgrades in the coming weeks/months to improve the functionality, but we finally have SOMETHING. I'm thankful.


----------



## TomK

With my Roamio Basic 4-tuner I guess I need the TiVo Stream to stream to my tablet/phone? I'm not complaining, just making sure if I want to go that route.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

New Amazon app for Kindle does not allow streaming on original Kindle Fire HD which was expected since it does not run 4.1 or higher.


----------



## humbb

humbb said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my 1st-gen Galaxy Tab 8.9. It's running 4.0.4 Android, but the minimum required is 4.1 so I think that may be the reason the Play Store won't make Tivo 2.0 app available to me. Kinda sucks cause I've now lost the old app so I can't even schedule recordings remotely on my tablet. Fortunately I can still do it on my Kit Kat phone.


Was able to sideload Tivo 2.0 from the Amazon App Store to my 1st-gen Galaxy Tab so all the non-streaming functions are now available to me. Strange that the Play Store won't allow the install for those purposes.


----------



## jrtroo

TomK said:


> With my Roamio Basic 4-tuner I guess I need the TiVo Stream to stream to my tablet/phone? I'm not complaining, just making sure if I want to go that route.


Yes, you purchased a model that does not have a stream inside...


----------



## merleau79

tatergator1 said:


> I'm guessing your cable provider is Time Warner. As already mentioned, it is what it is. Out-of-home streaming is severely limited for users with cable companies that set the CCI-byte (copy-protection mechanism) to "Copy Once" on everything but the locals. Time Warner is the biggest offender.


Yes, I have Time Warner. But this only happens outside of my home-network. That is what's confusing to me. The Tivio knows I'm watching the shows on a different device when I'm at home and it works. So, for instance, when I was trying to setup a HTPC using an ethernet cable card, even though I was on the same network I couldn't watch the shows that were copy-once on a different device. Now, like I said, I can watch on a different device just not on a different device.


----------



## bgartz

tomhorsley said:


> Wow! Some major stock holder must own an LG-G3. There is already a new update that says it adds support for "4k" devices like the LG-G3 (not that it is actually 4k, or even close, but it is pretty high resolution).


Now I can test it out on my phone.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

merleau79 said:


> Yes, I have Time Warner. But this only happens outside of my home-network. That is what's confusing to me. The Tivio knows I'm watching the shows on a different device when I'm at home and it works. So, for instance, when I was trying to setup a HTPC using an ethernet cable card, even though I was on the same network I couldn't watch the shows that were copy-once on a different device. Now, like I said, I can watch on a different device just not on a different device.


Your reply is a bit confusing but the gist I get is
If you are connected to your home network, streaming works
if you have a device on some test network in your house that needs to be routed to see your home network - then streaming does not work for certain shows

I have TWC and lots of copy protection flags
I have not tried out of house streaming - but all shows will stream to my tablet while on my home network -

will try out of home and edit this later

the way to see the copy protection flags easily if you have another TiVo is to browse the first TiVo and it will show the flags


----------



## marinrain

Doesn't work on my Samsung Galaxy s5 - AND created error on my SD card - had to reformat!!


----------



## tatergator1

merleau79 said:


> Yes, I have Time Warner. But this only happens outside of my home-network. That is what's confusing to me. The Tivio knows I'm watching the shows on a different device when I'm at home and it works. So, for instance, when I was trying to setup a HTPC using an ethernet cable card, even though I was on the same network I couldn't watch the shows that were copy-once on a different device. Now, like I said, I can watch on a different device just not on a different device.


Yes, it's only supposed to be restricted when you're outside of your home. There was a lot of debate when iOS first got the feature as to why out-of-home streaming was disabled for shows with the "copy once" CCI-byte. Ultimately, I think it's a CableLabs imposed restriction.


----------



## Endymion_

ncfoster said:


> My tablet is a first-gen Nexus 7 with a SlimKat ROM installed on it, so non-standard, but still a Nexus 7. The Play Store reports that the app is incompatible with this device, so I cannot install it, only the "(Obsolete)" version.
> 
> I fully expect that I would have problems anyhow, since my device is not stock, but I am curious as to why I cannot even get the app to install. Any thoughts?


Nonstandard is putting it lightly. You went farther than rooting your device by installing a custom firmware. I wouldn't expect streaming to work even if you could install it for this reason, even if you were to uninstall root or superuser. As for why it won't install, it could be misreporting the device type to the Play store. If you can get ahold of the apk, you can still install it by just getting it on the device, then giving it the right permissions.


----------



## susandennis

AdamNJ said:


> Anyone getting streaming to work on kindle???


Nope. I'm getting the exact same results you are. Works great on my MotoX. But, not on the Fire. Sigh.


----------



## CharlesH

I am not sure if this is exactly the right place to ask about this, but the update to the Android app that TiVo pushed out the evening of Sept 30 simply does not work for me on my home WiFi. I installed the initial version earlier that day, and set up streaming just fine on my home WiFi, and it worked great. Then I saw that there was an app update, and installed it. This version claims to have added support for the LG G3. Now every time I start the app, after it logs in, it goes into an infinite "Reconnecting" loop. Lots of other reviewers on the Play Store are reporting the same thing, on various phones. I have a Droid Maxx; one reviewer has a Samsung S5. It works just fine on 4G cellular. I have re-installed the app, re-booted my Roamio Plus (which is provides the streaming), and still no success. I haven't seen this discussed yet in TiVoCommunity; maybe I am just not looking in the right sub-forums.


----------



## caughey

Scott R. Scherr said:


> New Amazon app for Kindle does not allow streaming on original Kindle Fire HD which was expected since it does not run 4.1 or higher.


Not working on HD 8.9 either, which I think they call 2nd Gen. I suppose any effort to install a newer version would trigger the "root detection" in the app and defeat the purpose.


----------



## ncfoster

humbb said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my 1st-gen Galaxy Tab 8.9. It's running 4.0.4 Android, but the minimum required is 4.1 so I think that may be the reason the Play Store won't make Tivo 2.0 app available to me. Kinda sucks cause I've now lost the old app so I can't even schedule recordings remotely on my tablet. Fortunately I can still do it on my Kit Kat phone.
> 
> Is it possible that the Play Store can't recognize that your ROM is Kit Kat based and rejecting your Nexus outright?


I just updated to a more recent version of the ROM, and I can now install the app. Of course, I still get the "unauthorized modifications" error when I try to stream, which is not surprising.

Not really sure what specifically was different between the two builds that allowed the install. I know that I went from 4.4.2 to 4.4.4 as far as Android/Kit Kat versions go, but I doubt that was it.


----------



## ncfoster

Endymion_ said:


> Nonstandard is putting it lightly. You went farther than rooting your device by installing a custom firmware. I wouldn't expect streaming to work even if you could install it for this reason, even if you were to uninstall root or superuser. As for why it won't install, it could be misreporting the device type to the Play store. If you can get ahold of the apk, you can still install it by just getting it on the device, then giving it the right permissions.


As mentioned in my last post, updating to a recent version of SlimKat did solve the problem with installing, but did not get me to streaming.

I am not complaining or surprised that the streaming doesn't work. I was just surprised that the app does not install, as I have not experienced this with any other app.


----------



## merleau79

ZeoTiVo said:


> Your reply is a bit confusing but the gist I get is
> If you are connected to your home network, streaming works
> if you have a device on some test network in your house that needs to be routed to see your home network - then streaming does not work for certain shows
> 
> I have TWC and lots of copy protection flags
> I have not tried out of house streaming - but all shows will stream to my tablet while on my home network -
> 
> will try out of home and edit this later
> 
> the way to see the copy protection flags easily if you have another TiVo is to browse the first TiVo and it will show the flags


What I did was use my rooted phone to use the Wi-First tethering so I can connect my tablet to it. And that is when the copy protection flags popped up. If my tablet is connected to the same router as my tablet I can watch all of the shows that my TiVo has recorded, including live TV. If you get it to work please I'M me.


----------



## merleau79

tatergator1 said:


> Yes, it's only supposed to be restricted when you're outside of your home. There was a lot of debate when iOS first got the feature as to why out-of-home streaming was disabled for shows with the "copy once" CCI-byte. Ultimately, I think it's a CableLabs imposed restriction.


So is CableLabs able to detect that a tablet isn't connected to the same router as the Tivo?


----------



## crxssi

merleau79 said:


> So is CableLabs able to detect that a tablet isn't connected to the same router as the Tivo?


No, Cablelabs is a certification/licensing company.
The TiVo app detects if it is on the same network as the TiVo. Very trivial for it to do.


----------



## snitm

the inability to stream on a rooted phone seems to only achieve Tivo pissing off it's more savvy customers. Seriously what is the point? God forbid Tivo customers who want to make full use of the cell phones they pay top-dollar for be able to stream. Tivo is just being complete a-holes with this rooted phone restriction.


----------



## markp99

TiVo app is the LAST place I'g go to grab content.


----------



## TiVoMargret

We're looking for a few volunteers to help us troubleshoot why it is crashing on Kindle Fire.

If you're willing to help, please email [email protected] with the subject "Kindle Fire".

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## snitm

TiVoMargret said:


> We're looking for a few volunteers to help us troubleshoot why it is crashing on Kindle Fire.
> 
> If you're willing to help, please email [email protected] with the subject "Kindle Fire".
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


I'd be happy to, except I rooted my Kindle FireHD too. So the rooted restriction basically makes Tivo's streaming efforts useless for people like myself who want to actually make use of devices they paid good money for (FireHD disallows google apps, etc.. only way to have a more feature rich FireHD is to root the device). Companies like Tivo and Amazon need to get over themselves and realize they need to get out of the way of the tech savvy consumers of their devices.

By rooting my devices I'm able to make use of the device's capabilities -- I'm not doing whatever it is Tivo is paranoid enough to restrict rooted devices over!


----------



## tomhorsley

snitm said:


> I'm not doing whatever it is Tivo is paranoid enough to restrict rooted devices over!


I'm fairly certain all the paranoia is rooted in Cable Labs and TiVo is merely following their rules.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

snitm said:


> the inability to stream on a rooted phone seems to only achieve Tivo pissing off it's more savvy customers. Seriously what is the point?


The point is to be able to have a streaming app at all. Everybody knows it's ridiculous, but they still have to play within the rules they're regulated by. They're not in a comfortable industry position where they can ignore rules without repercussions. Tell CableLabs and the cable lobby to grow up. They're the "paranoid" ones, not Tivo.

Or wait for your rooting software to be updated like everybody else had to.


----------



## merleau79

crxssi said:


> No, Cablelabs is a certification/licensing company.
> The TiVo app detects if it is on the same network as the TiVo. Very trivial for it to do.


Do you know if there is a way to "trick" the app. Sort of like a VPN on a computer.


----------



## Dan203

TiVoMargret said:


> We're looking for a few volunteers to help us troubleshoot why it is crashing on Kindle Fire.
> 
> If you're willing to help, please email [email protected] with the subject "Kindle Fire".
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


I'm willing to help. Email sent.


----------



## CharlesH

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The point is to be able to have a streaming app at all. Everybody knows it's ridiculous, but they still have to play within the rules they're regulated by. They're not in a comfortable industry position where they can ignore rules without repercussions. Tell CableLabs and the cable lobby to grow up. They're the "paranoid" ones, not Tivo.


Remember that CableLabs is controlled by the cable companies, so anything they can do to make life difficult for third parties like TiVo, they will do. Thus one policy for their own apps, another for third-party apps operating under CableLabs rules.


----------



## markp99

Ugh!! I just flashed the stock firmware onto my old Galaxy Tab 10.1 in hopes I could get the TiVo app to run. My active Nexus7 & Nexus5 are both rooted and not supported. 

This device is showing its age with the LAST offical firmware version stuck at 4.0.4 (ICS) - not supported by the TiVo app. The only way to get to 4.2 on this device is to root my device and flash a 4.2 ROM - also not supported by the TiVo app.

So, I am SOL still!  :down:


----------



## susandennis

TiVoMargret said:


> We're looking for a few volunteers to help us troubleshoot why it is crashing on Kindle Fire.


Non routed Fire HDX's (one data and wifi only) - email sent.


----------



## Anchorman

CharlesH said:


> I am not sure if this is exactly the right place to ask about this, but the update to the Android app that TiVo pushed out the evening of Sept 30 simply does not work for me on my home WiFi. I installed the initial version earlier that day, and set up streaming just fine on my home WiFi, and it worked great. Then I saw that there was an app update, and installed it. This version claims to have added support for the LG G3. Now every time I start the app, after it logs in, it goes into an infinite "Reconnecting" loop. Lots of other reviewers on the Play Store are reporting the same thing, on various phones. I have a Droid Maxx; one reviewer has a Samsung S5. It works just fine on 4G cellular. I have re-installed the app, re-booted my Roamio Plus (which is provides the streaming), and still no success. I haven't seen this discussed yet in TiVoCommunity; maybe I am just not looking in the right sub-forums.


I have the same problem on my Galaxy S5. The first time I installed the Tivo app on Sept. 30 the streaming worked great on my local net. Then, I assume I got an automatic update of the app with the LG-G3 support and now all it does on my S5 is the dreaded infinite "Reconnecting" loop. I happened to have saved a .apk file of the original app when I installed it so I removed the "Reconnecting" version and reinstalled from the .apk but now that one has the same problem. The broken version must have left some garbage behind on my phone. I am going to try the uninstall, then reboot the phone and reinstall from the .apk to see if that helps at all.


----------



## CharlesH

Anchorman said:


> I have the same problem on my Galaxy S5. The first time I installed the Tivo app on Sept. 30 the streaming worked great on my local net. Then, I assume I got an automatic update of the app with the LG-G3 support and now all it does on my S5 is the dreaded infinite "Reconnecting" loop. I happened to have saved a .apk file of the original app when I installed it so I removed the "Reconnecting" version and reinstalled from the .apk but now that one has the same problem. The broken version must have left some garbage behind on my phone. I am going to try the uninstall, then reboot the phone and reinstall from the .apk to see if that helps at all.


I am not sure what I did, but the app now seems to work on my Droid Maxx. While it was flashing "Reconnecting", I managed to navigate to the Settings/System Information screen, and it stopped the reconnecting loop. A reviewer on Google Play says that turning off cellular data worked for him. Supposedly TiVo support knows about this issue.


----------



## buckyswider

Ha. I just went to my S5 to see if the "turning off cellular data" trick would work for me. I tried streaming before I turned it off, and now it's working fine on WiFi. Bizarre.


----------



## Ziggy86

I am currently away from home and have downloaded the app. Selected my home Tivo to use, select channel to watch on phone, it says set up streaming? I click start setup select setup in home streaming, out of home streaming and I get the message "setup did not complete successfully, please try again, this continues to happen each time. Any ideas what might be wrong?


----------



## CharlesH

Ziggy86 said:


> I am currently away from home and have downloaded the app. Selected my home Tivo to use, select channel to watch on phone, it says set up streaming? I click start setup select setup in home streaming, out of home streaming and I get the message "setup did not complete successfully, please try again, this continues to happen each time. Any ideas what might be wrong?


You have to do the initial setup on your home network.


----------



## Ziggy86

Thank you


----------



## JWhites

lickwid said:


> I've never been able to reset my Streaming Device count, and now I can't even access the Stream System Information. What's the easiest way to reset this? I'm currently at 11 of 12. I probably have it setup on some of my older iOS devices I no longer have, or on friend's devices.


When you hit your 13th device it'll let you reset. This was seen with the OOH update last November when it went from 50 max to 12 max and users were 40 deep.


----------



## JWhites

Anchorman said:


> The good news: Streaming is working great on my Galaxy S5. I watched a show for about 15 minutes and not a single pause or stutter. Very cool.
> 
> The bad news: Loaded the app on my wife's Galaxy S3 and it pauses about every 5 seconds for several seconds. Rebooted the S3 and made sure that the S5 wasn't streaming (although it should support up to four streaming devices in-home) but the S3 apparently just can't handle the stream.
> 
> Anyone have it working on an S3?


I do, works great. Stock Verizon S3 with Android 4.4


----------



## slowbiscuit

CharlesH said:


> Remember that CableLabs is controlled by the cable companies, so anything they can do to make life difficult for third parties like TiVo, they will do. Thus one policy for their own apps, another for third-party apps operating under CableLabs rules.


Uh no, SiliconDust seems to have no issue streaming live TV from their Prime Cablecard tuner on any 4.0 or higher Android device, rooted or not.

Again, this issue is way more about Tivo not wanting to fight for their customers because they also get revenue from content providers (via ad and viewing stats) and cable providers. It has already been allowed for SD so there is no single policy for third parties.


----------



## JWhites

buckyswider said:


> Hmmm, works flawlessly with an INCREDIBLE picture on my Galaxy Tab 2 10". Home Wifi only tested so far.
> 
> Still no luck with my Galaxy S5. On home Wifi it stops every 2 seconds to buffer. On 4G it can't detect streaming devices and attempts to do the setup again and fails. And yes, when I did the setup over wifi, I checked the box for away-from-home streaming or whatever it's called. I know with Sling you need to open up a couple ports and even hardcode a protocol in certain instances- I wonder if a similar thing will end up being needed here....


Have fun. http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/402/kw/Ports


----------



## Anchorman

CharlesH said:


> I am not sure what I did, but the app now seems to work on my Droid Maxx. While it was flashing "Reconnecting", I managed to navigate to the Settings/System Information screen, and it stopped the reconnecting loop. A reviewer on Google Play says that turning off cellular data worked for him. Supposedly TiVo support knows about this issue.





buckyswider said:


> Ha. I just went to my S5 to see if the "turning off cellular data" trick would work for me. I tried streaming before I turned it off, and now it's working fine on WiFi. Bizarre.


Same on my S5... It was constantly flashing "Reconnecting", so I turned off Mobile Data and restarted the Tivo app. I had to rerun setup but now it's working fine.


----------



## Ziggy86

Ziggy86 said:


> I am currently away from home and have downloaded the app. Selected my home Tivo to use, select channel to watch on phone, it says set up streaming? I click start setup select setup in home streaming, out of home streaming and I get the message "setup did not complete successfully, please try again, this continues to happen each time. Any ideas what might be wrong?


Even when I am home connecting from my home network I get the same message.


----------



## tomhorsley

Ziggy86 said:


> Even when I am home connecting from my home network I get the same message.


I don't know what could be wrong, but perhaps it got convinced it couldn't connect when you tried away from home and now it is too silly to start from scratch. I'd try going into the apps manager and doing a force stop and clear cache (or maybe just uninstall and reinstall).


----------



## susandennis

I see we got an update to the app which said "added streaming to Kindle products", but neither one of my Kindle Fire HDX tablets (not rooted) are able to stream yet.

I click on Watch Now, I click on Tablet, I get the Circle Of Trying and then the app reboots. Every. Time.

Anybody get it to work yet?


----------



## Ziggy86

Here is the message I get when I try to use the app, The Roamio is not on a different account and Tivo support seems to be stumped

Not sure how it can get passed the activation status line and then say it is not attached to the account I logged on with. I only have one account.


----------



## tatergator1

TivoMargret responded on Twitter that they are testing an fix currently. If it goes according to plan, she indicated a new Kindle Fire app would be available "next week"


----------



## susandennis

tatergator1 said:


> TivoMargret responded on Twitter that they are testing an fix currently. If it goes according to plan, she indicated a new Kindle Fire app would be available "next week"


Good to know. I was afraid that the update saying it was fixed for Kindle products marked their belief that they had actually fixed it.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## snitm

susandennis said:


> Good to know. I was afraid that the update saying it was fixed for Kindle products marked their belief that they had actually fixed it.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Tivo has done a ridiculously bad job of communicating which Kindle Fires are to be supported.

Is the stock Kindle Fire HD 8.9 (with latest 8.4.9 update) supposed to be supported by the fixed Tivo app update once it is released "next week"?

I sure hope so since I bought and installed the Tivo stream thinking it would be! But as of now I get the error "Streaming not supported ...".

Which is concerning, I'm left wondering if I wasted my money on an overly constrained Tivo stream (due to limited android client device support).


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

Is this the 2012 Kindle Fire HD? If so, Tivo will not stream because the 2012 Kindle Fire HD runs a form of Ice Cream Sandwich and Tivo requires Jellybean.


----------



## snitm

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Is this the 2012 Kindle Fire HD? If so, Tivo will not stream because it the 2012 Kindle Fire HD runs a form of Ice Cream Sandwich and Tivo requires Jellybean.


Right, I assumed as much. I just rooted my Kindle FireHD and installed CM11 (M11) on it tonight (no excuse for Amazon doing the bare minimum by keeping it on ICS). Now I cannot wait for someone to hack around Tivo's idiotic root check(s). Both Amazon and Tivo are on my ***** list...


----------



## skid71

I too am quite eager for a root-check workaround.


----------



## JonSCSL

The only work around I have takes only one minute to stream. My solution is to go into SuperSU do a full unroot. You don't even have to restart. Soon as supersu finishes you can open the tivo app and stream. To get back root is easy too. Towelroot if your on 4.4.2 or older then go to the play store and download supersu. Or flash supersu zip in recovery. You can get that zip from supersu thread on XDA. Then your all good. I flash supersu in recovery and all my supersu setting and logs stay.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snitm

JonSCSL said:


> The only work around I have takes only one minute to stream. My solution is to go into SuperSU do a full unroot. You don't even have to restart. Soon as supersu finishes you can open the tivo app and stream. To get back root is easy too. Towelroot if your on 4.4.2 or older then go to the play store and download supersu. Or flash supersu zip in recovery. You can get that zip from supersu thread on XDA. Then your all good. I flash supersu in recovery and all my supersu setting and logs stay.


Very certain that this workaround is device dependent. Unfortunately, SuperSU's "Full unroot" doesn't work on my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 (2nd gen) running CM11 (M11).

My guess is something else in CM11 is causing the Tivo app to hit the "Unauthorized modifications" wall. Soooo frustrating, I've been an overly loyal Tivo customer for over 10 years. The Tivo app's no root restriction is shattering any good feelings I had for Tivo.


----------



## JonSCSL

I don't think the tivo app will work on CM. I could de wrong but cm is not an official android version and my not be supported.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stonewallers

JonSCSL said:


> The only work around I have takes only one minute to stream. My solution is to go into SuperSU do a full unroot. You don't even have to restart. Soon as supersu finishes you can open the tivo app and stream. To get back root is easy too. Towelroot if your on 4.4.2 or older then go to the play store and download supersu. Or flash supersu zip in recovery. You can get that zip from supersu thread on XDA. Then your all good. I flash supersu in recovery and all my supersu setting and logs stay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I know just enough to accomplish root and minor changes. To do this I use safestrap. My guess is this method won't work with safestrap?


----------



## JonSCSL

stonewallers said:


> I know just enough to accomplish root and minor changes. To do this I use safestrap. My guess is this method won't work with safestrap?


I don't have safestrap. I understanding is that safestrap is a recovery and you can flash files so I am figuring it will work.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cgould

susandennis said:


> I see we got an update to the app which said "added streaming to Kindle products", but neither one of my Kindle Fire HDX tablets (not rooted) are able to stream yet.
> 
> I click on Watch Now, I click on Tablet, I get the Circle Of Trying and then the app reboots. Every. Time.
> 
> Anybody get it to work yet?


Yes, new (2.0.1 update) app version on Amazon appstore works now, at least on Fire HD7 (2013 model).


----------



## skid71

Any new info on a root check bypass?


----------



## markp99

I moved to Lollipop (unrooted) on my Nexus 5 (and my Nexus 7). I am quite enjoying the new features! I barely miss the remaining handful of rooted features I had been using. So, the whole root-check issue is currently moot for me.

I did make a full nandroid backup prior to flashing Lollipop, just in case.


----------



## midas

I was looking over at XDA in the dedicated thread for the root cloaking program. It appears the author of that program has abandoned it since they talk like they haven't had any feedback from the guy for a long time. Lots of requests for, not only Tivo, but many other programs have gone unanswered. So don't expect any updates to that program to be forthcoming.


----------



## slowbiscuit

markp99 said:


> I moved to Lollipop (unrooted) on my Nexus 5 (and my Nexus 7). I am quite enjoying the new features! I barely miss the remaining handful of rooted features I had been using. So, the whole root-check issue is currently moot for me.
> 
> I did make a full nandroid backup prior to flashing Lollipop, just in case.


Sadly, I think this will be my approach for the imminent release of Android 5.0 on the Nexus 5. I'll just upgrade with NRT and skip rooting it, there's nothing I can't live without and in exchange I'll get to finally use the Tivo app OOH.


----------



## markp99

slowbiscuit said:


> Sadly, I think this will be my approach for the imminent release of Android 5.0 on the Nexus 5.


After a week or two un-rooted on my Nexus 5 & 7, there are just a couple features I actually miss, but I am managing to live without:

1. Various Xposed modules
2. Rotation override
3. Nandroid backups

But, I'm finding Lollipop very stable and functional.


----------



## midas

markp99 said:


> After a week or two un-rooted on my Nexus 5 & 7, there are just a couple features I actually miss, but I am managing to live without:
> 
> 3. Nandroid backups


Having a custom recovery isn't a problem for the Tivo app so you still should be able to have your backups.


----------



## markp99

midas said:


> Having a custom recovery isn't a problem for the Tivo app so you still should be able to have your backups.


Interesting, I had assumed a custom recovery would trip the red flag. Good to know!


----------



## slowbiscuit

slowbiscuit said:


> Sadly, I think this will be my approach for the imminent release of Android 5.0 on the Nexus 5. I'll just upgrade with NRT and skip rooting it, there's nothing I can't live without and in exchange I'll get to finally use the Tivo app OOH.


And this is in fact exactly what I did, and the Tivo app works great. Loving the better battery life on 5.0 too.


----------



## skid71

Sadly I must have root for theming. I've got a visual impairment. One of the affects us I can't read materials with white backgrounds. If it's TiVo or not burning my retinas.,.. well... my retinas win this round. 

Extremely disappointed some type of root bypass isn't available. 

Spending this kind of coin on gadgets, you would think we could get a little freedom.


----------

